# Diesel warm air heater



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just had a Eberspacher warm air diesel heater fitted that I won in a competition in MMM magizine earlier this year, it was fitted at their headquarters depot at Ringwood in Hampshire,( although if you consider having one fitted they have dealers all over the country) heater is similar to truck night heaters,tried it out when it was cold the other night 10 minutes was enough to get MH hot,to compare ,the next night was cool took half a hour to warm up on Gas heating.
I think the diesel heater will be an asset in the winter,save on the gas ! and hopefully we don't run out of diesel !! p.s. it's very frugal on fuel and is odourless inside vehicle and also from it's small exhaust pipe.


----------

